# Uber info for records



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

What is a easy way to write down all my trips for record keeping only the app has the addresses I have like six hundred trips....


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> What is a easy way to write down all my trips for record keeping only the app has the addresses I have like six hundred trips....


1. As you probably know you can get a map of your trips from your Uber account but it doesn't give exact addresses. 
2. You could take screenshots of your phone when addresses are showing.
3. I use waze and I noticed that waze stores destination addresses.
4. Check out sherpashare phone app.
5. Old fashioned taxi trip sheet...pen and paper


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

The Uber app has the addresses.. I just have so much to go through to do it I was hoping Uber would be kind and make it easier for drivers but looks like not. Also I started a spread sheet but I didn't have a place for purpose of the trips if all my trips are for my business do I need something else other than date/time, start/end destination, miles, tolls ? I know the IRS requires beginning of the year mileage and end of year.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> The Uber app has the addresses.. I just have so much to go through to do it I was hoping Uber would be kind and make it easier for drivers but looks like not. Also I started a spread sheet but I didn't have a place for purpose of the trips if all my trips are for my business do I need something else other than date/time, start/end destination, miles, tolls ? I know the IRS requires beginning of the year mileage and end of year.


If all you do is rideshare I'd say your good. As long as the business purpose is obvious you don't have to record it each time. If you're doing other business with the vehicle you'll need to differentiate. The following is from IRS publication 463
"Proving business purpose. You must generally provide a written statement of the business purpose of an expense. However, the degree of proof varies according to the circumstances in each case. If the business purpose of an expense is clear from the surrounding circumstances, then you do not need to give a written explanation. "


----------

